# Freezing Crab Bisque



## Jill Rambo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello!  This is my first time using this site. I have just made a large batch of crab bisque for a superbowl party and now find I have made too much. Can crab bisque be frozen and still retain its fresh taste? Thanks for any help!

Jill


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 3, 2007)

Have you already added the cream?  The problem with freezing cream soups is that they nearly always curdle when defrosted & reheated.  They'll still be fine to eat, but the texture won't be the same.

Normally, if you want to freeze a cream soup, you would make it up to the point where you'd add the cream & freeze that part, then continue with the cream portion of the recipe after you defrosted it.


----------



## Jill Rambo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello! Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.  Yes, I have already added the cream, the bisque is completely made.  Another question: How long can the soup stay fresh in the refrigerator? Can I just refrigerate the extra and eat it over the course of a week or two? Thanks!
Jill


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2007)

Since it's seafood-based, I wouldn't push your luck.  It will probably be safe/good to eat for about 3 days or so.  I think it would be worth a try to freeze it.

When you are ready to thaw it out, it might be good to have a backup plan in case the consistency is less than perfect.  Perhaps use it in a seafood casserole or convert it to a crab-flavored white sauce.


----------



## Jill Rambo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! Using it in a casserole or as a sauce is a good idea. I had not thought of doing that.  I may add some tomato sauce and make it a Rosa-Crab sauce over pasta.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2007)

Jill Rambo said:
			
		

> Thanks! Using it in a casserole or as a sauce is a good idea. I had not thought of doing that.  I may add some tomato sauce and make it a Rosa-Crab sauce over pasta.



Good girl!  Now you're thinkin'.  Thumbs up to ya!


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2007)

Agree with Breezy, as usual.  Cream is an emulsion and freezing tends to break those suckers.

Have recently kept a bisque (a lobster one) for a week in the fridge without any ill effects.

Cannot tell anyone to leave the stuff that long.  Just our experience.

The only thing I dislike about this site is that there are too many wonderful ideas and only so many meals we can eat.

Crab bisque right now sounds wonderful.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jill Rambo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! You guys are so friendly and helpful!


----------

